# Bad choice of words



## The_Asa (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a truly bad choice of words. Saw it in the local newspaper. How they didn't see the morbid suggestion here...


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 8, 2008)

What does that mean?


----------



## Rick (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice....... :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 8, 2008)

i don't get it...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2008)

Humph! and they get paid to write that :blink:


----------

